# Der PCGames Community Let's Play Live-Stream Thread



## Crysisheld (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo ich dachte mir, wir könnten ja hier auf PCGames einen Let´s Play Community Thread erstellen. Da kann dann jedes Mitglied der Lust hat ein Let´s Play online stellen. Ich eröffne diesen Thread weil es immer wieder Mitglieder gibt, die sich anmelden und dann Ihre Let´s Plays vorstellen und dann nie wieder was von sich hören lassen 

Mit diesem Thread wäre es vielleicht möglich, dass Spieler nicht nur einen Beitrag schreiben, sondern Teil der Community werden und sich weiter einbringen bzw. dass man sich über die Let´s Plays austauscht. 

Des Weiteren soll der Thread als Anlaufstelle für alle dienen, die nicht genau wissen, wie man ein Let´s Play erstellt, welche Programme dazu benötigt werde bzw. empfohlen sind. 

Wenn ihr den Thread interessant findet und sich mal jemand traut ein Let´s Play hochzuladen und zu verlinken, können wir diesen Thread ja pinnen, damit ihn auch gleich jeder sieht bzw. eine Extra Forenkategorie einrichten. Auch wäre es schön, wenn die Redaktion sich an diesem Thread beteiligt - würde mich freuen. 


EDIT! 

User die hier nur ihren YT Kanal posten, können es gleich bleiben lassen. Das Forum bietet eine Funktion, damit ihr die Videos einbinden könnt - hier im Forum!!!. Das ist ein Community Let´s Play Thread da wird hier diskutiert. Wem eure Videos gefallen, die gehen automatisch auf euren Kanal diese 1 Beitrag Schreiber und dann nie mehr poster sind der Community eh nicht zuträglich !!!


----------



## Friday-Ger (20. Februar 2013)

Servus zusammen,
ich verlinke hier mal meine Battlefield 3 Commentaries, heute die Folge #10 hochgeladen.
Hoffe das zählt auch als "LP" 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijDoZZeNYdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


 
So liebe Community, ich halte mal meinen Post aktuell. Commentary #10 ist da




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZLLwpbgUPhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


 
Aktuelles Commentary gibt´s von mir:

#11 Gebannt durch 2 Multikills:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oOovBvNeC_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


 
Frisch geuploaded: Commentary #12. Viel Spaß





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9JqTuxJml-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Crysisheld (21. Februar 2013)

Schöne Videos, auch gut, dass du die Videos hier so verlinkt hast, wie es sein soll. Machst du auch Videos von Singleplayer Spielen? 

Gruß


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Februar 2013)

bin kein großer Lets Player, gucke auch nicht viele, aber hab damals mal ein paar Episoden zu Dead Island gemacht. Waren fünf glaub ich. Groß weiter gemacht hatte ich dann nicht mehr, da das Spiel mich nicht so umgehauen hat. Aber im Sinne dieses Threads (dessen Idee ich recht gut finde) poste ich mal Teil 1.

/watch?v=1JdHF0IwmFU&list=UUzBJJg--m4nhmrU-ZzHoemg&index=9


----------



## Friday-Ger (21. Februar 2013)

@Crysisheld   Ja mache ich auch Dark Souls, Silent Hill zur Zeit


----------



## Crysisheld (22. Februar 2013)

Friday-Ger schrieb:


> @Crysisheld Ja mache ich auch Dark Souls, Silent Hill zur Zeit


 
Na dann warten wir gespannt auf Silent Hill


----------



## Friday-Ger (23. Februar 2013)

Gibt´s ja alles schon 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ilSd7YXw4Uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Msheini30 (23. Februar 2013)

Hallo,ich wollte euch gerne mein Video zeigen, etwas Feedback wäre toll aber bitte keine Beleidigungen





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QP49LynvAtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Friday-Ger (24. Februar 2013)

> aber bitte keine Beleidigungen



Kann schon sowas zurück cO ? Wenn ja wo ?


----------



## noisekick91 (1. März 2013)

Hallo liebe PCG-Community!

Ich betreibe mit meinem Kumpel einen relativ neuen Gameplay/Commentary Channel.
Es wird eine breite Palette an Spielen geben, hauptsächlich aber Shooter. Schaut doch ruhig mal vorbei 







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6dfBcMZ1HLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Crysisheld (2. März 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> bin kein großer Lets Player, gucke auch nicht viele, aber hab damals mal ein paar Episoden zu Dead Island gemacht. Waren fünf glaub ich. Groß weiter gemacht hatte ich dann nicht mehr, da das Spiel mich nicht so umgehauen hat. Aber im Sinne dieses Threads (dessen Idee ich recht gut finde) poste ich mal Teil 1.


 

Hallo Louis habe gerade deine Dead Island Video angeschaut, gefällt mir sehr gut. Machst du aktuell auch noch Let´s Plays? Dead Island fand ich damals irgendwie blöde, weil man nicht lange in dem Hotel war. Das hätte der Atmosphäre bestimmt besser getan, die Stadt in Dead Island fand ich dann total doof - na mal sehen, was die aus Riptide machen, wenn es erscheint  Ach so, den Link habe ich auch mal gefixt, damit das Video gleich über´s Forum zu sehen ist


----------



## Louke (4. März 2013)

Heyho werte Gameplay Freunde,
ich dachte mir ich versuch ein wenig Feedback zu meinen Dead Space Videos einzuholen.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_MduEePIpbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CotdIB2iLSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



(Zur Erklärung: Der Dead Space 3 Playthrough wurde vor dem von DS1 begonnen, also nicht wundern^^)

Hoffe es gefällt, und falls nicht - jede Kritik ist erwünscht

Viel Spaß und schönen Tag noch,
Louke aka Lucid


----------



## Crysisheld (10. März 2013)

Hier mal ein kleiner Ausschnitt von meinen Condemned Let´s Play. Auch wenn das Spiel schon alt ist, ist es total unheimlich 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KVl9votX6MY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. März 2013)

Ja, Condemned war immer für nen Schreck gut  auch der zweite Teil, wo man von dem Grizzly attackiert wird. Kein Vergleich zu den Weicheierspielen heute. Selbst Dead Space 3 ist zu purer Action verkommen.
Ich mache im Moment keine Lets Plays mehr, erstens weil es ja eh genug davon gibt, und zweitens wüsste ich aktuell kein Spiel, das ein LP wert wäre. Vielleicht Prison Architect oder Dont Starve irgendwann. Und drittens ist es auch viel Arbeit


----------



## RantanplanLP (25. März 2013)

Hallo liebe Community 

Ich mache momentan aktiv Let´s Plays( u.a auch Let´s Reads) von diversen Spielen. Unter anderem mache ich Tutorials von Minecraft, in denen ich erkläre-Schritt für Schritt, wie man in Minecraft Tolle Gebäude baut,kreativ,episch ungewöhnlich etc.
Vielleicht gefällt das ja hier dem ein oder anderen.Ich verlink einfach mal mein 1. Video dazu hier, wo ich Grundlagen erkläre. In dem Video war ich zwar n bissle nervös aber ich denke es ist dennoch Informativ 

Lg
Rantanplan





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wm7CZHmpPxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## FridayGER (30. Mai 2013)

Gibt einiges für euch nach zu holen!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sZFiwVZBkrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6xZ95E2s1Rg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## FridayGER (31. Mai 2013)

Kleine Soundschwierigkeiten behoben, jetzt alles Perfekt





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fqzP-Aa-gYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## FridayGER (16. Juni 2013)

Weekly News #10





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZsGSsfceCbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Juni 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ich eröffne diesen Thread weil es immer wieder Mitglieder gibt, die sich anmelden und dann Ihre Let´s Plays vorstellen und dann nie wieder was von sich hören lassen


 Gelle FridayGER?


----------



## Friday-Ger (21. Juli 2013)

Das stimmt nicht mal "von sich hören lassen" muss ja nicht immer getexte im Forum sein, habe mit PCGames anderen Kontakt.


----------



## Friday-Ger (18. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C64vEc-vNhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Wie versprochen hier das Info-Video von uns zur Gamescom.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Friday-Ger (15. September 2013)

Weiter geht´s mit einem Dual BF3 Commentary mit Friday und Onkelanti. Thema der ganzen Geschichte sind Jugendgeschichten. Jeder kann mit reden jeder hat was erlebt also haut in die Tasten und lasst und gemeinsam lachen!




-Friday






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WhnitwW7gRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Crysisheld (13. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal ein Let´s Play zu Alone in the Dark 1 hihi  






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G5j7y0cKj_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Reufzilla (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute!
Ich mache auch erst seit kurzer Zeit Let´s Plays und versuche mich ständig zu verbessern.
Schaut doch mal bei *Castle Story* rein und sagt mir, was ihr davon haltet....

Let´s fail Castle Story #001 - Sandbox Tutorial - YouTube

PS: Das Einbetten des Videos funktionierte irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Reufzilla (1. November 2013)

Hier zwei neue Projekte von mir:

*Prison Architect*




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kK7IdAOUV4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



*A Game Of Dwarves*




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ai53ZDJ9a6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Reufzilla (7. November 2013)

Versuche schon seit geraumer Zeit die Videos hier wie gewünscht einzubetten.

Doch es funktioniert hier nicht wirklich. ^^

Sollte doch mit der "Video einfügen" Funktion gehen, oder?


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. November 2013)

geht ja auch.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kK7IdAOUV4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (7. November 2013)

Reufzilla schrieb:


> Versuche schon seit geraumer Zeit die Videos hier wie gewünscht einzubetten.
> 
> Doch es funktioniert hier nicht wirklich. ^^
> 
> Sollte doch mit der "Video einfügen" Funktion gehen, oder?


 Versuche es mal mit einem kompletten Link und nicht mit der gekürzten Version. Und es darf kein https sein (in dem Fall das s löschen).


----------



## Reufzilla (13. November 2013)

Nächster Versuch... Ein kleiner Trailer zu meiner *Castle Story* Playlist:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qiu-d0m4npE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

